# Tips of photographing kids?



## Patriot (May 30, 2012)

Every Tuesday I go to a Korean orphanage to play with the kids and take pictures of them. I know there is a language barrier when trying to get them to stay still or to do something interesting to photograph. They seem to like my camera and always take it away to take pictures or the most random things, some of them are interesting because they have a different angle on everything because of their height. I bumped of the speed by increasing the ISO in Aperture priority to freeze all the fast movements. Should I switch to shutter priority? It is also right after the official duty day so the light is fading being the other reason I increase the ISO. I plan of getting the 85mm 1.8g to help with low light and for better portraits. I need to start kneeling to get to their level because tower over them only getting high shots. I know some of you here most have kids of your own or photographed others. Can you offer me some tips, anything would be much appreciated.


----------



## jhenry330 (May 30, 2012)

I think the priority mode depends on the shots your taking. Aperture priority if your trying to be creative, but for fast moving snapshots, shutter priority is a must.  My opinion would be to set the desired max ISO, or at least what your preference is, instead of auto ( which leaves it up to the cam to decide). 

If you are snapping smiles from kids, a good tip I've heard was to have children close their eyes, ask them to smile, then ask them to open them ( at that point, press the shutter button). It decreases the possibilities of blinks during the shot.


----------



## table1349 (May 30, 2012)

jhenry330 said:


> I think the priority mode depends on the shots your taking. Aperture priority if your trying to be creative, but for fast moving snapshots, shutter priority is a must.  My opinion would be to set the desired max ISO, or at least what your preference is, instead of auto ( which leaves it up to the cam to decide). If you are snapping smiles from kids, a good tip I've heard was to have children close their eyes, ask them to smile, then ask them to open them ( at that point, press the shutter button). It decreases the possibilities of blinks during the shot.


The problem with this method is forgetting about DOF.   Most less experienced people tend to forget about DOF when trying to shoot some form of movement or action in shutter priority mode.  The shutter speed chosen usually gives them a wide open lens with slim DOF.  Aperture priority mode one sets the desired aperture to provide the necessary DOF to capture the subjects and then the can adjust the ISO on the fly to keep their shutter speed up.  Their DOF remains constant


----------



## The_Traveler (May 30, 2012)

Your sig doesn't say what body you have but I would use aperture priority, auto iso sensitivity with a minimum speed of 125, let the iso float and use the 50 mm.

Stay low, maybe sit on the floor and take lots of pictures. Eventually the kids will act normally and you can get natural looking shots.


----------



## camerateur (May 30, 2012)

I don't know if you shoot full frame or crop body but take that into account because you'll want a long focal length IF you are trying to get candid shots of the kids.
I imagined kids running around at recess while reading your post... not sure why. but if that is the case and youre trying to get them in their element, they will feel more comfortable and will act more natural if youre far away.


----------



## Patriot (May 30, 2012)

I guess I forgot to say that I'm shooting on the D7000. Yeah this kids are at recess running around playing with any toys we bring them. I'll try to sit still to see if i catch some natural behavior.


----------

